# WLAN "EAP-PEAP" Verbindung mit SUSE9 und Xsupplicant (und Thawte Server CA)?



## lukelukeluke (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab ein Notebook (Suse Linux 9.0) mit Zyxel wireless pcmcia card. Funktioniert prima in meinem Heimwlannetzwerk.
An meiner Uni gibts ein WLAN worauf ich Zugriff habe. Die haben auch ein Manual für Windows XP. Sieht aber aus als könnte mein Linux Laptop das nicht... Im Uni- Manual steht: ESSID ist educawll, Connect mit EAP-PEAP, "Thatwte Server CA"- Zertifikat verwenden, zusammen mit MSCHAPv2 (Benutzername / Passwort Authentifizierung).

Ich habe gegoogled und folgendes ohne erfolg probiert:
1) XSupplicant (Openx1 / http://open1x.sourceforge.net/) runtergeladen und compiliert / installiert. Schaut aus als wäre es genau was ich brauche?
2) Ich fand diese Anleitung: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/5497?wlg=yes die beschreibt wie man Xsupplicant konfiguriert. Habe es probiert und meine Details (Username, Pass) eingegeben
3) Hier: http://ocsp.openvalidation.org/en/service/cainfo.html?CAnumber=19 fand ich ein "Thawte Server CA" Zertifikat. Ich kopierte von -----BEGIN CERTIFICATE----- bis -----END CERTIFICATE----- in ein .pem File und speicherte es auf meine HD. In /etc/xsupplicant.conf habe ich den Pfad zu der pem- Datei eingegeben, so wie in dem Oreillys Handbuch beschrieben. Nun, in /var/log/xsupplicant.log heissts immer "Authenticating" am Schluss der Datei während die WLAN LED auf meiner Karte blinkt (heisst also das etwas auf dem WLAN Netz gemacht wird), wenn ich Xsupplicant gestartet habe. Aber wies aussieht werde ich nie authentifiziert. Ich kriege auch nie ne IP Adresse, auch nicht wenn ich das Programm "dhcpcd" ausführe.

Wie geht der richtige Weg um eine Linux WLAN eap-peap Verbindung mit Benutzername/Kennwort Authentifizierung aufzubauen, mit einem Thawte Server CA Zertifikat? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------

